# Gimli and Galadriel



## Legolas3363 (Mar 12, 2003)

Is it mentioned anywhere if Gimli ever put Galadriels hair in the gold or whatever?


----------



## Niniel (Mar 12, 2003)

No, just that he wants to do it, not that he actually does it. But I see no reason to doubt it.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't believe it ever is. He said he would encase it in crystal.

Isn't it sad that Gimli develops a hopeless and eternal crush on Galadriel? He can't even live in her realm, let alone marry her. I thought it ironic that Galadriel said, "all will love me and despair" when she prophesied about what would happen if she became the master of the one ring. It already happened to poor Gimli.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 12, 2003)

I've sometimes wondered about the love the Dwarf expressed for Galadriel. I believe the Author shows us an example of chivalric love, i.e., platonic in nature, something that knights of old used to proclaim for fair damsels. It does provide some comic relief. Nowhere is it ever implied that Gimli's feelings are romantic in nature. A crush is out of the question here.
In old tales, knights would ride out 'upon errantry', challenging other knights to battle, if they would not acknowledge their chosen lady's superior beauty, wit, grace, etc. An old game among the idle nobility, I gather, probably not as simple as I have portrayed it.
Remember, toward the end of the Tale, Eomer, who had insulted Galadriel in front of Gimli when they first met, chooses Lady Arwen as the fairest in the land, and Gimli (in jest) says he must call for his axe, in order to do battle for the honor of his chosen lady.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 12, 2003)

Goldberry, olorin is quite right. This was a platonic kind of love, Gimli admired her beauty and revered her wisdom.
One of the reasons he takes ship with Legolas is to see Galadriel once again.

I have no reason to believe that Gimli didn't fulfill his plan of putting the three hairs of Galadriel into a fair gem. Especially after he became the Lord of the Glittering Caves, where (I suppose) he found many wonderful and brilliant jewels exactly for that purpose.


----------



## Legolas3363 (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks everyone


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Goldberry, olorin is quite right. This was a platonic kind of love, Gimli admired her beauty and revered her wisdom.
> One of the reasons he takes ship with Legolas is to see Galadriel once again.
> 
> I have no reason to believe that Gimli didn't fulfill his plan of putting the three hairs of Galadriel into a fair gem. Especially after he became the Lord of the Glittering Caves, where (I suppose) he found many wonderful and brilliant jewels exactly for that purpose. *



I'm not convinced yet. In "Farewell to Lorien", Gimli says,
"Tell me, Legolas, why did I come on this quest? Little did I know where the chief peril lay! Truly Elrond spoke, saying that we could not forsee what we might meet upon our road. Torment in the dark was the danger that I feared, and it did not hold me back. But I would not have come, had I known the danger of light and joy. Now I have taken my worst wound in this parting, even if I were to go this night straight to the Dark Lord. Alas for Gimli son of Gloin!"

Legolas tries to comfort him, saying he will always have his memories. But Gimli replies:

"...all such comfort is cold. Memory is not what the heart desires."


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 14, 2003)

Your quotation does seem to put a different spin on Gimli's feelings. However....

At their parting in Lorien, when he asked her for a hair of her head, he said he would put it in crystal and would treasure it forever, as a remembrance of 
"your words to me at our first meeting..."

and further

" [it] shall be an heirloom of my house, and a pledge of goodwill between the Mountain and the Wood until the end of days."

Galadriel's words to the Dwarf at their first meeting were ones of comfort and welcome, and love and understanding. Celeborn had (nearly) repented of his welcome to the Dwarf, and all the rest of the Company, upon learning of the fall of Gandalf in Moria, a place that Celeborn regarded with suspicion and hatred for the evil that dwelt there.

Many were the grievances between Dwarves and Elves. Both Galadrial and Gimli were well aware of them. Gimli was grateful for the forgiveness and understanding Galadriel showed him. That was the light and joy he was referring to.
But romantic love? Doubtful.


----------

